# Bee keeping and allergies



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

I am somewhat allergic, usually I swell up big and for a long time. I usually only have to use benedryl, only having to go to the hospital twice. My question is 2 part. First is this, I was stung 22 (at once) times when I lived in south texas. Presumably by africanized bees but they were honey bees of some sort for sure. I took benedryl immediately and didn't react at all. That is the only time I've ever been stung by anything other than yellow jackets/hornets. That is the only time I didn't have some sort of reaction since I was a small child. Is the poison different? Or was I just lucky? I have been stung once since by a yellow jacket and I did react. So I don't think I out grew the allergy. The second question is this: Is it possible to keep bees while having an allergy? Since it's not life threatening for me? I'd LOVE honey and other benefits from keeping them but not sure if it's worth the risk.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

yes each one has there own venom ,, yes , each is a different allergy ,, that said the first contact , you do not have a allergy reaction ,, it is the second contact or more that you have the reaction , if you become allergic.. you can have contact with some thing for years ,, and never have a reaction that you notice ,, then all of a sodden you have a big reaction ... my wife ate tomatoes for 58 years then in less then a year what started with a small rash ,, went to were she could not get her breath ... so she can not have any of the night shade family ,, tomatoes plus a lot more 
List of Nightshade Vegetables (Solanaceae Family)

Culinary Vegetables

Bell pepper (sweet pepper)
Italian pepper
Chile pepper
Examples of varieties:

fresh
Anaheim
Fresno
JalapeÃ±o
Pimiento / pimento
Poblano
Serrano

dried
Ancho
Cascabel
Chipotle
Guajillo
HabaÃ±ero
Pasada
Pasilla
Eggplant
Potato
sweet potato
Tomato
Tomatillo

Spices
Cayenne
Chili powder (some ingredients of)
Curry (some ingredients of)
Paprika

Sauces
Ketchup
Tabasco

Culinary Fruit
Cape gooseberry
Goji berry
Pepino
Tamarillo

Other
Tobacco
and yes there is more

now add my allergy ,, dairy


now try cook a meal with out any of that


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Go to your doctor, get a scrip for a couple of epi pens. Get the pens, keep them on your person when you are working the bees. If you get stung and start having breathing difficulty use the pens and put the bees up for sale.
Other wise with just some swelling your fine and normal.


 Al


----------



## Scout25411 (Feb 26, 2012)

I understand where your're comming from. My son was stung by a honey bee when he was three then by an unkown bee a few weeks later. I was sad he was in pain but relieved that he had no reaction. then a year later at grandmas he was stung by a wasp we were 40 min from the nearest hospital and left for it quickly when we noticed bumps on his face (he was stung on the arm) by the time we got to the hospital everthing was swollen scared us all. Doctor said he is only alergic to wasp venom and that wasp have a much higher rate of allergic reations then honey bees. now a year later we have 2 epi pens and 3 hives down the hill and he is begging for a bee suite. he told me the last time we were at the hive that he loves our "sugar mama's because they are so beautiful, and make wonderful music" it was very hard to decide to put hives on our property but I sure am glade we did!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree w/Al.. IF you are worried about being allergic have an epi on hand at all times. It's not something to second guess. 

I hate when so many people 'push' for not wearing protective clothing.. Many of our older gentleman really give the newbies a hard time about wearing veils/gloves/suits... We had four couples quit keeping bees because they didn't want to be stung!!! I just don't understand this mentality --that if you wear protection you can't be a good BKer...

To me it's like not wearing a helmet on a motorcycle or a seatbelt when you are in a car! I have been a beekeeper for almost 15yrs and wear protective gear.. In the 15yrs, I MAY have been stung ten times! Many of those stings were from me squishing a bee in the bend of my arm. IF I got stung multiple times, each time I went into my hives, I wouldn't enjoy beekeeping the way I do. 


So, BEE smart and take safeguards to protect yourself... and enjoy keeping bees..


----------



## ehoneybees (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you talking about a beeswax allergy? You can treat that through decongestants or antihistamines. Best thing to do is to avoid products that have this element into their composition.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Queen Bee said ,,,,
I hate when so many people 'push' for not wearing protective clothing.. Many of our older gentleman really give the newbies a hard time about wearing veils/gloves/suits.

the way I look at it ,, wear what your comfortable wearing when opening a hive ,, if you do not feel safe/comfortable there is no way you are going to enjoy your hive ,, If others want to open there hive nude ,, thats the way they feel comfortable thats up to them ,, but if you want to wear the full suit and are not comfortable , with out it wear it by all means but enjoy your hives , let the others kiss were you put some chocolate .


----------

